# Allen reels



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Has anyone had any luck with Allen reels or good or bad would like some info looking at getting one if they are worth buying if no will get another orvis hydros or lamson


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

I use Nautilus for my medium to heavy duty applications, but have been seriously considering purchasing some Allen reels for my lighter rods. I've yet to see one in person, but every review I've seen has been great, and the price is really good. If you get one, let us know what you think of it.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I am looking at their site and those look like some quality reels.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm still waiting on mine that I ordered last week. I ordered the 7/8 and it will be going on my 8 wt. Unfortunately, I won't be getting to post a review for at least 5 weeks because of work


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I got an Alpha II in a #3 (7wt.) and a #4 (10wt.).  THEY ARE AWESOME!  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] Well made, amazing finish, great backing capacity.  A true large arbor reel.  Well worth the money for them.  I am wanting to give the #4 a workout on some 10 wt. poon action.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

First fish on my Alpha II 7/8. Drag felt like a dream!


----------



## James4302 (Apr 17, 2011)

that is an awesome pic and probably made for an awesome dinner too


----------

